
The messy, secretive reality behind OpenAI’s bid to save the world - morisy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615181/ai-openai-moonshot-elon-musk-sam-altman-greg-brockman-messy-secretive-reality/
======
oska
Interesting tweet sequence from Elon [1] below Karen Hao's introduction of the
story on twitter:

> OpenAI should be more open imo

> All orgs developing advanced AI should be regulated, including Tesla

>> By individual governments or on a global scale, eg UN?

> Both

[1]
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1229544673590599681](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1229544673590599681)

------
starchild_3001
OpenAI is clearly more secretive than the AI industry giants (internally &
externally).

This doesn't diminish their work (e.g. GPT2 or CMA-ES for RL).

But this whole thing sounds like paranoia. I doubt if T1000 will suddenly
emerge out of anybody's research.

------
stormtroper1721
I wrote a twitter thread on the key points on the article:
[https://twitter.com/stormtroper1721/status/12295782794320199...](https://twitter.com/stormtroper1721/status/1229578279432019968)

------
bulla
What exactly is the messy part?

